# Pro Tama UV filter



## passerby (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought mine 50mm that come with free UV filter (nothing is free btw, but it's better than nothing). I only know Hoya as the main brand and you guys mentioned B W (?). So when it arrived by the name Pro Tama I thought it was Tama filter the Pro edition or product. But it seem Protama is the full name. I searched for some info on the net with nothing to rely upon. 

Anyone knows about it's quality or should I just buy other brand? I use it only for lens protection. Thanks ahead for any hint.

http://www.protama.com.hk/


----------



## Garbz (Mar 27, 2008)

Do some test shots. Compare the sharpness with filter on and off. Do some test shots directly into the sun or into the lights as well to see how much the filter causes flaring.

If it's good then what's the brand make a difference.


----------



## passerby (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks mate you right. Facing the strong sunlight it creates visible degradation with the filter, that including hoya filter. In normal condition it seem okay, but now I am thinking about hood for protection in the future. But I am not in hurry.


----------

